# For anyone exploring in Ireland



## Infraredd (Sep 12, 2014)

It's a BBC link so take it with a pinch of salt
http://home.bt.com/news/oddnews/hundreds-of-deadly-spiders-found-in-house-of-horrors-11363931953130


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bloody hell, thats something to remember! At least there weren't any wasps there though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh that's a bit scary!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2014)

I,m gonna have nightmares now!!


----------

